

Lift.do now accepts new members - dilara
http://lift.do/

======
pearkes
I've been using Lift to track my running - I'm not as interested in the data
but more if I had actually done it.

I found that the app let me look back at the last few days and remind me to
run if I had been lagging.

I suppose I could do this with a spreadsheet, .txt file or etc, but there's
added value in giving it a good home and being able to share your results,
bragging to your friends about how awesomely fit you are. :)

------
wzhack
Wow this actually looks great. It made me remember habit list app
<http://habitlistapp.com> and a little bit Circle app
<http://discovercircle.com> . Great design, though.

~~~
stephengillie
Habit List and Lift are both "Motivation" apps - the whole point of the app is
for it to game you into doing something. It's like a personal trainer, or
paying a bum $20 to scold you whenever you reach for a cigarette across a day.

Oh, and "drink more water" is an item on each list.

------
interstateone
This looks great! The genre is taking off and this app has some good design
going for it. Really slick signup process as well.

I've been working on something similar (really not as far along though) and
one of the suggestions I have is making it faster to check something off. Have
a checkmark alongside each line item in the main view that doesn't take you
into the details screen.

------
Dirlewanger
Another gamification farce that we'll most likely never hear from again.

~~~
alpb
I'm not sure. I'll personally track this startup wherever it goes.
Generalization: usually well-designed iPhone apps are very well funded and
tend to get traction and keep it steady.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Thanks Ahmet.

